# Watch Hy Vee!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I have shopped at out local Hy Vee store for years. They had a sale ad this week with canned vegitables for 39 cents. The add stated a limit of 4 an in the past that has meant 4 cans a each variety. So, ya got 4 cans beans, 4 cans a peas an so forth. Well, evidently they ain't doin that no more, was 4 cans total. To say the least it ain't worth the effort cause I can get a similar brand at Walmart (hey, I'd rather shop a Iowa based company, but money be a concern nowadays), fer 50 cents a can an tastes everbit as good, an unfortunately, Walmarts prices be significantly lower then Hy Vee's. We have ta shop where the prices get us the most food fer the dollar cause a the risin cost a food an fuel. Plus other sale items I was gonna pick up were not available. They would issue a rain check, but I ain't drivin back ta the store fer stuff what outa been there.

Hy Vee ain't doin themselves no favors with there new limit plan. I understand it prolly was a loss leader item, but make the rules crystal clear.

OK, done rantin.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, even "4 each variety" would be a non-starter for me... I don't do a grocery run for less than $300 at a time

you can fill a pickup bed pretty good at Aldis for that kind of money...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I hear ya, we buy once a week, Hy Vee just happens ta be on a Friday route fer me, so ifin they got somethin on sale worth doin, I'll stop in an pick it up. I ain't makin a special trip ta gota there store an I sure ain't gonna waste my time on 4 cans a vegies.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Never heard of Hy Vee ... but something to keep an eye on ... no matter the store.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> wow, even "4 each variety" would be a non-starter for me... I don't do a grocery run for less than $300 at a time
> 
> you can fill a pickup bed pretty good at Aldis for that kind of money...


sure can! I last went major stock up shopping and went to Aldis and filled up my minivan from front to back! lol three grocery carts full of mostly canned goods and dry goods like tp etc.
lol you should have seen the shocked looks when my grocery bill was only 200 bucks. I love it.
meant to add that is 4 four months worth for my family.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> sure can! I last went major stock up shopping and went to Aldis and filled up my minivan from front to back! lol three grocery carts full of mostly canned goods and dry goods like tp etc.
> lol you should have seen the shocked looks when my grocery bill was only 200 bucks. I love it.
> meant to add that is 4 four months worth for my family.


ALDI Rocks!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I have shopped at out local Hy Vee store for years. They had a sale ad this week with canned vegitables for 39 cents. The add stated a limit of 4 an in the past that has meant 4 cans a each variety. So, ya got 4 cans beans, 4 cans a peas an so forth. Well, evidently they ain't doin that no more, was 4 cans total. To say the least it ain't worth the effort cause I can get a similar brand at Walmart (hey, I'd rather shop a Iowa based company, but money be a concern nowadays), fer 50 cents a can an tastes everbit as good, an unfortunately, Walmarts prices be significantly lower then Hy Vee's. We have ta shop where the prices get us the most food fer the dollar cause a the risin cost a food an fuel. Plus other sale items I was gonna pick up were not available. They would issue a rain check, but I ain't drivin back ta the store fer stuff what outa been there.
> 
> Hy Vee ain't doin themselves no favors with there new limit plan. I understand it prolly was a loss leader item, but make the rules crystal clear.
> 
> OK, done rantin.


now, my rant...I always wondered how a store manager would even think I'd drive out of my way for 10 cents a can, only allowed 4??---Aldi's still has 49 cent cans--
10 cents a can is great savings if I'm getting 4 or 5 cases( 1.20 per case X 4 or 5??)...gas vs. savings??
And I still would go only if I needed other things from the store..GEEZE!!!

Rant disengaged now..

And I'll add...same here...my Tribute is so loaded, we put lots in the back seats too...a $300 dollar run isn't unusual for us either.


----------

